# Database of Reformed Denominations



## HanleyBri (Feb 3, 2007)

Dear List, 

I am in the process of creating a comprehensive database of reformed denominations. Unlike other listings this will get into the positions (e.g. worship, days of creation, subscription, Bible Version) of each denominations. Any help with additional information or correction would be appricated. 

Thanks! Brian 

*Here is the link: *
http://www.gracealone.com/denomlist.php

==========
Brian M Hanley, RE
Grace Presbyterian Church
a congregation of WPCUS
Parsippany, NJ


----------



## JOwen (Feb 3, 2007)

*Free Reformed Churches of North America*

As a minister in this federation, I would add a few things:

Under Holy Days- add Christmas, Easter, Pentecost.
Under Other Doctrinal Distinctives- Secession Church, experiential Calvinism,free offer, six day creationism.
Under Members- Between 4000-5000.
Under Worship Music- Psalms with Organ

Blessings!


----------



## HanleyBri (Feb 3, 2007)

*Thank you for the update*

Thank you for the update. I actually have visited the congregation up in Pompton Plains N.J. several times in the past. Pastor Roth I believe was the minister. 

Brian 



JOwen said:


> As a minister in this federation, I would add a few things:
> 
> Under Holy Days- add Christmas, Easter, Pentecost.
> Under Other Doctrinal Distinctives- Secession Church, experiential Calvinism,free offer, six day creationism.
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks good!  

Concerning the Presbyterian Reformed Church (PRC), it was founded on November 17, 1965 rather than in 1963. And our worship music is "Exclusive Psalmody - A cappella."

Concerning the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America (RPCNA), the name of its publication used to be _Covenanter Witness_, but it is presently known as the _Reformed Presbyterian Witness_.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 3, 2007)

HanleyBri said:


> Dear List,
> 
> I am in the process of creating a comprehensive database of reformed denominations. Unlike other listings this will get into the positions (e.g. worship, days of creation, subscription, Bible Version) of each denominations. Any help with additional information or correction would be appricated.
> 
> ...



Brian, the founding date for the OPC should be 1936, not 1938. The rest looks pretty good, although I'd hope that the designation "framework hypothesis has been allowed" will change in future. (Depends on the presbytery, of course.) I'd like to see us do something about that "leans to 3 office" view - a position that seems to be hardening, unfortunately.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 3, 2007)

There are some other lists worth looking at for comparison or supplementing purposes:

http://homepage.mac.com/bjmora/rpdenom/Reflist.html

http://www.tateville.com/churches.html

http://www.puritanboard.com/showpost.php?p=219522&postcount=12

Also, if your list is intended to included denominations outside the United States, you might consider including:

Reformed Presbyterian Church of Scotland

Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland

Reformed Presbyterian Church of Australia

Evangelical Presbyterian Church of Australia

Presbyterian Reformed Church of Australia


----------



## HanleyBri (Feb 5, 2007)

*lists worth looking at ...*

Thank you for the links. I think I have most of this information, except for the foreign RP's. TX



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> There are some other lists worth looking at for comparison or supplementing purposes:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/bjmora/rpdenom/Reflist.html
> 
> ...


----------



## calgal (Feb 5, 2007)

There is also a Netherlands Reformed denomination that is separate from Joel Beeke's Heritage Netherland Reformed.


----------



## elnwood (Feb 5, 2007)

"Loose subscription" is somewhat a derogatory term. "System subscription" is probably to be preferred.

It looks pretty complete. I think you're missing the Evangelical Presbyterian Church, although maybe that's too liberal a denomination for you to include (not as strict as the PCA, but not apostate like the PCUSA).

What working definition are you using for "Reformed"?


----------



## dannyhyde (Feb 5, 2007)

The designation "Holy Days" is unhelpful, as no Reformed body would consider Christmas or Good Friday, for example, as "holy," although the Reformed churches have always celebrated them.

Maybe change to "Other Days Celebrated"


----------



## HanleyBri (Feb 5, 2007)

*Reformed churches*

I hope this helps, I've added both words: "System/Loose". 

Just for the purpose of this list; 
Reformed churches have, at least, a system subscription to Calvinist doctrine (e.g. Three forms of Unity, Westminster Standards), perfectly guard the fundamentals of the faith (e.g. Grace Alone, Faith Alone, Bible Alone) and that they are comparatively conservative (e.g. oppose homosexuality, abortion; and do not ordain women elders).​
Brian



elnwood said:


> "Loose subscription" is somewhat a derogatory term. "System subscription" is probably to be preferred.
> 
> It looks pretty complete. I think you're missing the Evangelical Presbyterian Church, although maybe that's too liberal a denomination for you to include (not as strict as the PCA, but not apostate like the PCUSA).
> 
> What working definition are you using for "Reformed"?


----------



## HanleyBri (Feb 5, 2007)

*Netherlands Reformed denomination*

Thank you - - Brian



calgal said:


> There is also a Netherlands Reformed denomination that is separate from Joel Beeke's Heritage Netherland Reformed.


----------



## HanleyBri (Feb 8, 2007)

*the database's listing moved*

For those interested; I have moved the database to its own subdomain: 

http://www.db.gracealone.com

Thanks. 

Brian


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2007)

Very impressive site. FYI the ARP has a Canadian Predbytry with 9 congregations. Also I see that you missed the ERQ (reformed church of Quebec) this is a small 5/6 congregation denomination in the province of Quebec that has a small french language seminary(Institute Farell).


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2007)

You also missed another small group up here, the Free Presbyterian Church (PEI). They are part of the Free pres C of S and have a 150 year history on Prince Edward Island. I believe they have 9/10 churches and are EP.


----------



## beej6 (Feb 8, 2007)

Kevin, do you have a link for the PEI denomination? Or for any of their churches? I've limited the list on my website to those that have links but if I can find a way to link to some information that would be great.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

beej6 said:


> Kevin, do you have a link for the PEI denomination? Or for any of their churches? I've limited the list on my website to those that have links but if I can find a way to link to some information that would be great.



Here you go, BJ: http://www.islandfreechurch.org/


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow Andrew that was fast.

I send my oldest daughter to the summer camp they run it's called the "Free Church Camp" even though they do charge for it...I keep pointing out that that is false advertising but so far nothing...


----------



## beej6 (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh! The link above appears to suggest the church(es) referenced belongs to the Free Church of Scotland... did I not read that carefully?


----------



## Steve (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Brian. I like the site that you are putting together. This is a good resource for the reformed community. There are other lists out there but yours seems to be taking a different approach. Can you add the Covenant Presbyterian Church denomination to the list? We are a small but growing denomination based in the USA. The CPC was founded in 2006 and has 7 churches in CA, CT, TX, GA and IL. There are currently candidate churches in several other states. Most of the information for the database can be found on the web site http://www.covenant-presbyterian.org. Let me know if you would like more information.

Steve


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2007)

Kevin said:


> You also missed another small group up here, the Free Presbyterian Church (PEI). They are part of the Free pres C of S and have a 150 year history on Prince Edward Island. I believe they have 9/10 churches and are EP.





VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Here you go, BJ: http://www.islandfreechurch.org/





beej6 said:


> Oh! The link above appears to suggest the church(es) referenced belongs to the Free Church of Scotland... did I not read that carefully?



BJ -- The website says this group is part of the Free Church of Scotland.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2007)

beej6 said:


> Oh! The link above appears to suggest the church(es) referenced belongs to the Free Church of Scotland... did I not read that carefully?



They are part of the Free Cof S. However they did not start that way they did join them some time in the last 10 to 20 years. Sorry I don't know the dates.

Interesting fact at the time of Confederation (1867) the Free Church members were 10% of the population of PEI. 500 members out of a population of approx 5000. The majority (of Islanders) were members of the C of S.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2007)

Perhaps the denominational database websites referenced in this thread could be added to the links manager (maybe under theological / ecclesiology?) for easy future reference?


----------



## HanleyBri (Apr 20, 2007)

*Database of Reformed Denominations\update*

After receiving some good feedback the listing of reformed churches now
include:

1. Added definitions
2. The denominations which have an entry on Wikipedia, the link is shown
3. If they are a member of NAPARC it is now displayed.

http://www.db.gracealone.com


Other suggestions are welcomed.
-----------------------------

Brian M. Hanley, RE
Grace Presbyterian Church
www.grace.gracealone.com
Parsippany, NJ


----------

